# Hot, summer night in the Northwest:)



## Denise1952 (Jul 16, 2014)

so love evenings like this.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice pictures Denise!  Amazing how fast the sky changes, even as you are snapping away!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks Meanderer  If I could, I would just wander and take photos all day every day, LOL! Of course, I love bringing them home and seeing how they turn out, that's fun too


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

Great shots Denise!  I agree with Meanderer, those skies will change while your clicking away.


----------

